# feed 80 people



## pipehitter (Jun 24, 2012)

looking to cook butts and ribs for 80 people how much meat do i need


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jun 24, 2012)

Pipehitter, welcome to the forum and hope to see you more.....

as for the 80 or so folks coming over, a general Rule of Thumb is 1/3 # meat for each person , which would be appox. 60# raw meat . You'll have appox.1/3%volume loss from cooking , leaving 45# appox. cooked meat which will give each person at least two sandwitches. Ribs , (IMHO) I would get about 20 whole Spares. Not many Women or Children like the ribs (usually), and with the PP each Gentelman should have  at least 1/2 a rack each ... then you have the Rib - Tips for those eager to get sloppy and enjoy thegoodies...The Q-view is for a crowd  of 50.           Have fun and...


----------



## pipehitter (Jun 25, 2012)

awsome thanks ill post some pics


----------

